# Festive?



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Well.. he gets points for being a good sport at least!


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww! That's so adorable! He looks kind of unsure of himself though. Maybe he's like, "Do I look nice, Mommy?"


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

LOL cute.
What happened to Aria, btw? She's not in your sig.


----------



## Not a Boxer (Oct 5, 2010)

Very festive George. He's such a cute little bugger.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

BrittanyG said:


> LOL cute.
> What happened to Aria, btw? She's not in your sig.


Aria is living in BC with my folks now. Happy as can be.. her, and my mom!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

George does not look so happy...maybe he would be if he knew how dang cute he looked!


----------



## PiperPuppy (Nov 28, 2010)

omgomgomg...... way too cute!!!


----------

